# GPU-Z - Upload BIOS to online repository ERROR



## NTurky (May 21, 2010)

Hi, it´s my first post here.
I have a SAPPHIRE HD5870 VAPOR-X 1GB OC graphic card. That exact model (875/1250). When I try to submit my bios, I got the message that my bios is already in the database (72044.rom I think). But I looked into the 42 bios uploaded in the HD5870 and none of them matches. There are at least 1 of the same card, but an older version.
You can´t submit a new version if an old one is already in the site? That is correct?


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

ok it works like this: people upload, it gets stored, then i need to manually approve every single bios to make sure evil people didn't upload something wrong or dumb people didnt enter wrong information.

as you can see from the number there is A LOT of bioses to check

i manually approved it: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/72044/bios.html


----------



## NTurky (May 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> ok it works like this: people upload, it gets stored, then i need to manually approve every single bios to make sure evil people didn't upload something wrong or dumb people didnt enter wrong information.
> 
> as you can see from the number there is A LOT of bioses to check
> 
> i manually approved it: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/72044/bios.html



I´m sorry, I don´t speak english, so maybe sometimes my limited vocabulary could sound offensive. It wasn't my intention at all.


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

no offense taken, none at all.

i just gave a lengthy explanation because it is something that comes up from time to time and people will probably find this post via google


----------



## dima_gsv (Jun 3, 2010)

W1zzard, can you make a new database of all not approved bioses? I think, 70k bioses - it is too much to check them manually.
May be some moderators can help to check bioses?
I'v send my bios 20.05.2010 from Leadtek PX6600 TD.


----------



## KevinK37 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello W1zzard.  I know this is brought up frequently, but I recently submitted a bios file for a PNY GTX 470, 76368.rom, and is a different version than the one you have posted.  Just thought you might want to check it out.

Kevin

P.S.  I'm assuming that's the one I posted.  When I tried to resubmit, that was the number I got.


----------

